# Braque Francais (aka French Pointer)???



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

I think I may have found the perfect dog for me and the family, the Braque Francais.

It seems to posses all of the traits we have been looking for. Check out the link...

http://www.gundogmag.com/gundog_breeds/braque_082004/index.html

Does anyone have any personal experiences with one or thoughts to share?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

I did some reading on them before- I'm sure you've seen this site as it is the first one to come up on Yahoo.... http://www3.sympatico.ca/michel.glinas2/

Personally I'd rather spend that extra $$$ on some training equipment


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

That is one thing I was unable to find, cost? Do you know then based on your reply?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

The only (and extremely limited) info I could find regarding cost was like 1,500£ plus shipping to the U.S.

You may want to post on UJ I think someone on there has one of the Braque breeds. Possibly the gentlemen in Canada.


----------



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

MIBIGHNTR said:


> That is one thing I was unable to find, cost? Do you know then based on your reply?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mark


Good luck getting one.....2 breeders in the North America and the one breeder only sells puppies with a no breeding clause.....you probably will be on a waiting list for years.......I would be curious on cost.....the amount it takes to import dogs nowadays....I bet you will pay somewhere in the realm of $1000-$1500. Neat dog(i read the gundog article).....I would bet that the vizla is very similar in size and traits! My only concern would be how durable they are in the cold/late season hunting......bred more for the warm weather???! Keep us posted!
Dave


----------



## MIBIGHNTR (Aug 27, 2002)

It sounds to me like they are similar in traits to the Vizsla but more calm and laid back in the house without requiring all of the activity the Vizslas do? ? ?

We actually went for a walk today in our new neighborhood and ran into someone who had a three-moth old pup. I first thought it was a GSP and after we talked I hurried home to research it on the internet. He had his flown in from a breeder in ID. I am not interested in breeding at all and would have whatever we end up with fixed anyway.

Time, cost, and availability will be the telling factors...

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Llewellin (Aug 19, 2004)

I saw on the one breeders webpage there selling pups for $800.


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

We actually went for a walk today in our new neighborhood and ran into someone who had a three-moth old pup. I first thought it was a GSP and after we talked I hurried home to research it on the internet. He had his flown in from a breeder in ID. I am not interested in breeding at all and would have whatever we end up with fixed anyway.

I looked into another breed from France that there is a breeder in Idaho as well....and in Nebraska I believe. The breed was called [pardon my spelling] Braques du Bourbonaisse which is also called a French Pointer by some. I have no clue how similar the two breeds are, especially since I did not read the article entirely yet but the size, colorings, and head type seem consistent with each other [though I am pretty certain they are different breeds]I talked to both breeders about their dogs and they were being sold in the $800 neighborhood I believe. Whatever the exact prices were, I thought they would have been higher.


----------



## Michel (Aug 20, 2000)

Mark.
I start this breed in NA
Check my web site: http://www3.sympatico.ca/michel.glinas2/


----------



## BIGSP (Sep 16, 2004)

I would be careful of anything French, it might surrender to the birds before they even take flight.:lol: Really though in all seriousness their aren't a ton of these dogs around so your gene pool is going to be very limited. If I were you I would stick to some of the more popular breeds here in the states (Vizsla, Shorthair, Setter etc.). You will save money and most likely have a better bird dog. Good Luck.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

I ran into a guy in the bird woods a couple of years ago that had one. Good looking dog and a nice guy. Said he had more at home and ocasionaly had a litter. Unfortunatly, I don't remember his name. Think He might have been from Midland. Good luck with your search.


----------



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

I found these sites.......

http://www.cactuscountrykennels.com/history.htm

http://www.rufnitkennels.com/index.htm

are these the same dogs..???


----------



## Tecumseh (Aug 13, 2004)

Dyeman, so do you think these are the same breed of dog that were described in the article? The Bourbonaisse is a cool dog. I saw a few young dogs last November that a guy in Grosse Point had. I really liked their size and looks. The breeders didn't seem to have a long waiting list when I spoke with them in November.


----------



## dyemen (Feb 20, 2005)

Tecumseh said:


> Dyeman, so do you think these are the same breed of dog that were described in the article? The Bourbonaisse is a cool dog. I saw a few young dogs last November that a guy in Grosse Point had. I really liked their size and looks. The breeders didn't seem to have a long waiting list when I spoke with them in November.


I don't know......I thought at first they were and they look almost identical but to me they seem a little bigger than the others.........was hoping somebody could tell me what the difference is.....Several litters for sale...price-$500 a dog. :help:

I stumbled on to these accidently on one of the upland journal link sites......looking at all the puppies for sale!


----------



## DEERHNTR (Mar 12, 2004)

A good friend of mine owns a boarding kennel in mid michigan and I know he has a client with 2 females and he occasionally has a litter. Last I had heard he was going to have a litter in 2005 so I will find out this weekend and let you know.

Also there are other French Pointing dogs such as the Braque Du Bourbannais. I was looking at getting one a couple years ago from a breeder in Idaho after I read an article about the guy in some hunting magazine out west. They have a litter almost every year and the dogs are breed to hunt. Check out the link for Elk Run Kennels it may help you out. http://www.elkrunkennels.com/index.htm


----------

